
California Doomed to Frequent Blackout Risk by Battery Shortage - Bostonian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-19/california-doomed-to-frequent-blackout-risk-by-battery-shortage
======
Bostonian
"California’s latest energy crisis has several causes. For one, 9 gigawatts of
gas generation—enough to power 6.8 million homes—was retired in recent years.
Over that same period, the state’s grid integrated more solar power, which
without sufficient battery storage can be less reliable than the fossil fuels
that drive global warming."

